# Frp



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I need your sugesstions. We are doing a highschool locker room at a football stadium. They wanted FRP in two rooms. Today they changed their mind and want to know what I can do for them. There are going to be two batting cages in the two rooms so regular drywall is probably not a good option. They already hung 300 sheets of osb on the walls and ceilings. What do you think? Abuse Resistant? High Impact?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Tim0282 said:


> I need your sugesstions. We are doing a highschool locker room at a football stadium. They wanted FRP in two rooms. Today they changed their mind and want to know what I can do for them. There are going to be two batting cages in the two rooms so regular drywall is probably not a good option. They already hing 300 sheets of osb on the walls and ceilings. What do you think? Abuse Resistant? High Impact?


I don't think OSB would be much stronger than FRP in the long run, but an AC or BC grade 5 ply fire treated might work? 5/8" would be my desired thickness. You could also glue the FRP over the high grade plywood for a clean durable finish?


----------

